# new member and have some questions?



## zectasy (Jun 12, 2004)

hi im new on here and ive been having stomach/colon pains for a lil bit longer than a year now...ive been to local doctors and they have told me to go up north so i went to chicago to see one of the better docs...basically whats going on is im getting very bad pain under my belly button..the pain doesnt go away until i have went to the bathroom...even then sometimes it doesnt completely go away...also sometimes when i eat either like 5-30min later it triggers me to goto the bathroom right away...i dont know whats wrong with me and its horrible tho...im only 20 and it seems like i cant even make plans because i dont know when my stomach is gonna start hurting...and it doesnt happen all the time just sometimes...also i have had bloodtests done and a colonoscopy done and they didnt find anything...i also did a blood test and they said that i had alot of free radical damager and still fat in my blood from the night before...so ive been taking plant enzymes before i eat and opc...havtn noticed a huge difference but i also havnt been consistent...i just hope someone can find out whats going on with me and i hope someone can email me or IM me on aol my name is djklimax04...i most likely wont check back here on this fourm too often so if you can email me or im me i would appreciate it! thanks


----------



## zectasy (Jun 12, 2004)

and also just so everyone knows and i dont know if this is normal either but for the past couple days and its happened a couple weeks ago ive been feeling just kinda sick...tired...kinda spaced out a lil..just kinda sick in general...yet i dont have a fever and no symptons other than those??


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

Hi Lance, nice to see you here (well, would have been bettter under different circumstances).Have you had any joy with a diagnosis yet? It is important you get a diagnosis because otherwise i, and others wont be sure what to suggest.Do you have any diarrhoea or constipation?What are your other symptoms?Nikki


----------



## Rosalene (Jul 7, 2004)

Hi Lance, I'm new but all your symtoms tell me you have IBS, how do I know? Because I have the same thing after eating gotta go to the bathroom, sick through school and well a little more problems cause I'm a girl, I hate IBS but it's caused from stress, I got IBS when I was a child and now I'm 16, I've taken everything from anibionix to protonix. I think you need to see a gasorlgist, sorry can't spell, I can't see one because I'm not 18 so I have to suffur until my records get to the gas dude place. need more advice e-mail me


----------



## Rosalene (Jul 7, 2004)

oh yeah do you have diarrhoea after you eat?


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

Lance- although it may seem like it is IBS you really need to make sure there is no possibility of it being something else that can be potentially life threatening.Rosie- there is no reason you can't see a gastroenterologist before you are 18. Ask the doctor to refer you.Also, you might find more help posting on the Teen Forum- there are more people of your age that post on there.Nikki


----------

